
AI for sales – www.salesagent.ai - dragosg
We&#x27;re almost finished with version 1.0 of LISA - Learning Intelligent Sales Agent, an email bot capable of reading, understanding and drafting emails.<p>As the name states, the main target group served by it is sales reps.<p>Would really appreciate your input regarding the product.
======
tschlossmacher
A few questions: Who is your target market?

When most sales or SaaS companies use CRM's or email clients with templates,
where does this come in handy?

Is this a chrome extension?

How will pricing work?

